# Stabilizer Jack Bolt Head Size?



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

What size socket would I need to use to crank down the stabilizers if I wanted to use my battery powered impact wrench? I'm putting together a toolbox to take along for the pickup at Holman's next week and will use the TT on the way back.

Thought the impact wrench would be quicker getting the stabilizers down and set. I'm not planning on using the wrench to set the final tension, just to run them down.

JR


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

3/4 inch


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks for the smoking quick reply. Wow. 2 minutes.

Wouldn't happen to know the right six numbers for the next Powerball????

JR


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

396725


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

You forgot the powerball number...

12


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wouldn t it be 'funny' if those numbers actually came out


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

tdvffjohn said:


> Wouldn t it be 'funny' if those numbers actually came out


Ok, someone NEEDS to play those numbers!!!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Nathan said:


> Wouldn t it be 'funny' if those numbers actually came out


Ok, someone NEEDS to play those numbers!!!








[/quote]








Consider it done









Ed


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

muttbike said:


> Thought the impact wrench would be quicker getting the stabilizers down and set. I'm not planning on using the wrench to set the final tension, just to run them down.


Yup! That cordless drill-driver works great for that job! I made a wrench for raising/lowering the stab-jacks on my 2001 Coleman popup, because after cranking that baby up (with A/C perched on top), and the manual tongue jack for unhitching/leveling, I was ready for something "automatic!"

When we got our new 2007 Outback, I noticed that the stab-jacks were identical to the Coleman's. What luck! I'm still using that thing I welded together, made from a scrap popup crank and a steel rod. (And the electric tongue jack makes camping even more enjoyable.)

*Here's a tip.* Paint your socket/extension tool white, or some flourescent color, so it will be easy to spot in the grass or dirt. You don't want to leave it behind or lose it somewhere because you didn't see it when you took that last look around the campsite, upon departure. Then you'd have to break out the old Armstrong wrench that came with your trailer, the next time out! (But you'd have a much better appreciation for the first beer!)

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Here's a tip. Paint your socket/extension tool white, or some flourescent color, so it will be easy to spot in the grass or dirt. You don't want to leave it behind or lose it somewhere because you didn't see it when you took that last look around the campsite, upon departure. Then you'd have to break out the old Armstrong wrench that came with your trailer, the next time out! (But you'd have a much better appreciation for the first beer!)

I agree with the paint idea. I've left the dirt bike triangle thing behind more than a few times when it was black. Bright red (matches the Honda) makes it easier to see and remember to pick up again.

JR


----------

